# Which item(s) that you own; would you HIGHLY recommend?



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Can be something as simple as (for me)

My lock & lock storage containers...use them for everything.
Rectangular series: (I've heard bad things about the round sets.)


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

For me it would be my front loading washer and dryer, I couldn't live without them.  (I have 4 kids so this saves me a TON of time)


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm going to have to go with my MacBook Pro.
Oh, and of course my Kindle! Although, I have this feeling I don't have to recommend that to anyone here.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too -- MacBook Pro.  And Sunbeam Rocket Grill, Presto Pizzazz Pizza Oven.  And my WHITE Amana (made by Maytag) fridge with freezer drawer on the bottom.  I love my fridge!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am very enchanted with my smart phone. Having a cell phone with free long distance, calendar and contact list, still/video camera, internet browser, email sender/receiver, MP3 and video player, and GPS in my pocket is incredibly convenient! Now I can't imagine living without it (even though I did so for decades!). I use a Palm Pre, which I like for the (comparatively) cheap Sprint data plans and the ease of having several programs running at once, but the iPhone has some definite advantages, and I hear good things about the new Droid phones. I used a Palm Treo phone with similar but lesser capabilities for several years before this.

Less high-tech, but still in the geeky category is my Petzl Tikka headlamp. The version I have is no longer made, but a newer and improved version is out now:

http://www.amazon.com/Petzl-E93-PS-Tikka-Headlamp/dp/B0027GTFO2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1268033908&sr=8-4

Just a headlamp seems like no big deal, but it is bright, the battery lasts forever, it keeps my hands free, and is comfortable while always pointing where I am looking if I'm outside at night.

Last but not least is a big clunky recliner chair. I always make sure I have a comfortable one for leaning back and watching televison or (of course) Kindling.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmmm . . . I think the only product I could endorse whole-heartedly and w/o any reservations at all would be Honda automobiles.  DH has driven Hondas exclusively since 1988; I've driven them exclusively since 1992.  We've never had any trouble at all.  Just routine maintenance.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My computer. Any computer. I got my first computer in 1983 and haven't been without one since. I couldn't live without it.

L


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Paula's Choice skin care
JessiCurl hair care for curly hair
KitchenAid Stand Mixer
Vera Bradley Bowler Bag for Kindle and your other items (this is a new one on my list)
Zarafina tea maker (also a new passion for me)
Toyota vehicles (a little shaky on this one now, but I've had good luck with them in the past....)
Huge lit remote controls for those that are constantly misplacing theirs.... 
Small George Foreman grill... comes in so handy for quick lunches
Canon dSLR cameras
Nonstick skillet for eggs 
Front Loader Washer (Kenmore Elite)
Framer's tape gun for crafting 
KINDLE... last and certainly not least


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The two most wonderful things I own is a micro-fiber throw blanket that a good friend gave me for Christmas and a wireless mouse for my laptop that the same good friend bought me for Christmas because I have such a hard time with the finger thing mousepad doohickey on the laptop.  It was always opening things I didn't want to open with even a click or two while I was shivering in my chair.  No I'm warm and having lots less problems surfing the web.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

In no particular order I'd go with my iPhone, Keurig, & Kindles/kandle light.  Also love my Whirlpool Duet frontloaders, and my soft close cabinet drawers (no slamming by kids)!


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

* KitchenAid Classic Pro
* Hamilton Beach Set 'n Forget slow cooker
* Jeep Wrangler
* Vera Bradley mini laptop bag
* every pair of KEEN shoes I own


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

MacBook Pro and my iPods--classic, nano, and iTouch. Kindle, of course. Last, but not least, my trusty mini van.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

L'Occitane Rosebud Shea handcreme, smells wonderfully like roses.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

#1 is the kindle, I just sold another one yesterday to a parent of one of my husband's guitar students waiting to pick them up.  I think this makes about 15 in the two years I've had it.  Don't come near me unless you want a sales pitch........ and Amazon really needs to pay me.  

ALSO my rice cooker (any brand really, mine is cheap), my macbook, my Canon T1i dSLR, and my fat free yoga DVD.  I'm also a pretty big fan of my frontloading washer & dryer, and I'm on my second Honda Accord and swear I'll never own a different car.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The Wii Fit - extremely well engineered - and it is the combination of the hardware and the software.
I don't think that the Wii is the best game system out there.
But I have never seen an game that was designed to assist you in exercising - never mind, I won't justify it here. Just listing it.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll second the Keen shoes/sandals rec and add in UGGS as essential footwear for anyone who must endure winter in the Northeast.  They keep your feet toasty warm in sub-zero temps.  My daughters and I would be list w/out them!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My iPhone. I think I would lose almost everything I own before I would sell my iPhone. 

I also love Lush Shampoo Bars in Karma. 

And my Kindle!

I also really have enjoyed my Buick Enclave for the past almost two years now. It's been a great car.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

My DVR!  I haven't watched a commercial in over a year!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

My mac book


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

This:










Piaggio MP3 400ie scooter
It's _way_ too much fun...

(and I highly recommend the spiffy neon yellow gear, too... the jacket and pants are blindingly bright in person...)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Excellent price for performance/features, hard to beat at its price point.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

-Keurig
-Kindle
-iTouch


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

My Roomba (Zoe).  Will not be without one again.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> The Wii Fit - extremely well engineered - and it is the combination of the hardware and the software.
> I don't think that the Wii is the best game system out there.
> But I have never seen an game that was designed to assist you in exercising - never mind, I won't justify it here. Just listing it.


Have you tried the Wii Walk it Out-- it is fun you get on for a few minutes and then realize you were on for 45 minutes


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like all of the Wii exercise stuff, including the DDR.

And oh yeah, I love my keurig too.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love my Nagahara flute and my kindles.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

The Kuhn Rikon Epicurean Garlic Press

and

 Kuhn Rikon Original 4-Inch Swiss Peeler

I am thinking kitchen items today. BTW, these are the only two Kuhn Rikon items I own, but they work great!

N


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Great moisturizer - not fancy but great price (I got the two-jar pack at WalMart recently for $3.67) - thick but absorbs well, I gave it as Christmas gifts after I found it and everyone loved it (and still uses it).

My iPhone (or Touch if your AT&T is spotty)
Apple computers
Love my Honda CR-V & my husband loves his Odyssey van
Electrolux front-loading washer & dryer (where were they when my kids were little??)
Dish Network and an HD DVR
Alloc laminate flooring - installed easily and is gorgeous
Salt chlorinator for swimming pools 
And speaking of pools...fiberglass swimming pools
In the kitchen - crockpots, KitchenAid mixer, Hamilton Beach Indoor Grill (similar to Foreman grill) and a good cast iron skillet
satellite radio - love it in the car, love it on Dish Network


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Teva sandals  
LaBello chapstick in pineapple
Crabtree and Evelyn Vanilla Blanc Body Cream 
My Pfaff 1475 CD sewing machine
My first-generation-electronic Singer sewing machine, from 1982 and still going strong
IKEA "Billy" bookshelves


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

For me it would be my:

Foodsaver
DVR
Shark floor steamer (wood floors + muddy yard + 105 lb Lab = nasty floors)
Electronic Organizer (currently a Palm, but will probably move to a smart phone)


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

rho said:


> Have you tried the Wii Walk it Out-- it is fun you get on for a few minutes and then realize you were on for 45 minutes


I forgot about the Wii -- I love Wii Fit & Wii Active (except the leg strap dealy kind of irritates my skin).


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

A Ruger 10/22 stainless steel rifle with a folding stock,flash-hider,see through scope mounts with a "good" scope and quick clip release buttton and a couple of "good" 25-30 round clips...


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

All I could think of was my Kindle.  Then someone mentioned the DVR - I second that.  I HATE commercials!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow!!...look at all the new products I'm going to try...like that curl fixative for curly hair.

I agree:  DVR  I am so spoiled; I can't remember the last time I sat through a commercial...unless it was a show about commercials.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

In no particular order (and linkmaker's being moody):

Kindle
iPhone
MacBookPro
Roomba
JBuds J3 earphones, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002RWJD84/ref=oss_product (DH has titanium silver, I went with paparazzi pink) 
Coolaroo offset patio umbrella, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000P7FUF8/ref=oss_product (yay for Amazon Prime!)
Chrome Can Rack, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KKIP3Y/ref=oss_product (WAY heavier duty than any other product out there, not at all flimsy & *well* worth the extra $$)
Flip & Tumble reusable shopping bags, http://www.amazon.com/Flip-Tumble-24-7-Eggplant-Slate/dp/B0028K2SUA/ref=pd_sim_k_1 (fit easily into a compact fist-sized bundle)

Victoria's Secret Amber Romance fragrance line--all of it, but the body butter is wonderful: http://www.amazon.com/Victorias-Secret-Romance-Ultra-Softening-Butter/dp/B0012WCBHA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1268187199&sr=8-6

And Subarus. All of them.  They're damn near indestructible.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh I almost forgot! This stuff is incredible. If you have a well, you MUST find this stuff:


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

*Kindle
*Panasonic Lumix-LX3
*Zune HD
*Macbook
*"Nifty-fifty" canon lens
*Alpha Hydrox Enhanced Lotion
*Paula's Choice Beta Hydroxy Acid Gel 
*Vaseline


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Totally forgot two things last night:

- Shark steam mop for my laminate floors - LOVE that thing
- mineral makeup - started with Bare Minerals, but have found that e.l.f. brand is just fine and WAY cheaper, especially when they have a big sale http://www.eyeslipsface.com/minerals (but Bare Minerals brushes are way better)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hoover FloorMate hard floor cleaner:  Washes and Dries...Streak free!!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Black and Decker    "Lids Off"  automatic jar opener.


----------

